# Review: Honduran SHG - Londonium Espresso



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have reviewed 3 different Hondurans in the past 6 months and have really enjoyed the previous 2. This was no different and met expectations. A creamy, slightly spicy, full bodied shot was extracted, and enjoyed.

Very pleasing on the palate this is an ideal introduction to single origin coffee if you have only ever tried blends before.

A relatively stable coffee, this performed from 1 week to 3 weeks from roast date and cuts through milk well to form a base for a latte, flat white or espresso.

I got hints of cinnamon and anise. making me want something slightly sweet to balance out the flavours (I'd recommend a chocolate croissant or millionaires slice).

The team at Londonium Espresso have roasted this well and this coffee can be purchased while stocks last from their website


----------



## therealbean (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like a really interesting Coffee and the sites prices seem to be pretty good


----------

